

Ask HN: Why do so many post that YouTube is down? - frostmatthew

Title pretty much says it all but to expand a little, YouTube was down recently and I saw at least half a dozen posts to HN along the lines of &quot;YouTube is down&quot; - including one that was on the front page with ~50 points.<p>Is a service interruption in YouTube (or any service) really that noteworthy? Is there a benefit to posting&#x2F;discussing on HN when YouTube is down? If YouTube is down people will obviously figure that out when&#x2F;if they try to access it - everyone else is unaffected by such an outage so we don&#x27;t gain much by knowing about it.
======
gygygy
A site like you-tube rarely goes down, and when it does happen I'm sure anyone
would wonder if they are the only one.

------
lutusp
> Is a service interruption in YouTube (or any service) really that
> noteworthy?

To answer, we need to discuss the context in which such comments appear. What
other comments would be displaced by comments about the state of YouTube? How
about comments about comments about the state of YouTube -- comments like
yours? Or how about comments about comments about comments about the state of
YouTube -- comments like mine?

> ... everyone else is unaffected by such an outage so we don't gain much by
> knowing about it.

You might have thought of that before posting.

